# 2011 Warrior Baits Only Open Results



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I will have more detailed info soon but I will give you a preview of the results of the Tournamnet 07/30. I believe we has somewhere between 85-95 boats. It took 13.31 I think to win and the 2 big basses were over 4lb with one that was expired that weighed almost 5lb. We do not weigh expired fish for BB unfortunately. We only lost 3 fish out of 100's of fished weighed in! Very good job guys keeping those fish in good shape for such warm water and air temps. We also had a gentelman show up who takes all our expired fish to eat, thank you very much it feels good knowing they do not go to waste. The 2cd and 3rd spot had 11+ pounds as well. I think 75% of the field had a limit. I have been sponsered by warrior for years now but when you can only fish 1 companys baits you start getting innovative for situations where they do not have a bait to fit you particular need. I learned the the 6inch twitchin shad is a dynamite bait to use in floating frog type situations. We would drag it over the mats of weeds and watch out! We had a great time caught a ton of fish on the twitchen shad, buzzbait, quiver bug and the tube. The winners were flipping the war hog. I hope we ran a good tournamnet we (Brandon) is learning what is needed to run an event like this and it should be even better next year. Thanks to the sponsors Knox Marine,Boat Boys,Fin Feather and Fur,Sick Jackets,Reel Grips,Odessey,Vibe-E,and more I know I am forgeting someone but I will get Brandon to get to get on here to give more detailed info. Remember OHIO MEGA BASS will be having a open and a mega payout open at Mosquito next year. The mega open will pay out over 20.000 in prize money. We will have more info on the website in early 2012.
www.ombttocom 
Please excuse spelling spell check not working and neither is my brain. Jami

Also check out Brandons line up at www.warriorbaits.com


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome event! I really enjoyed myself. A lot of hard work went into pulling this off flawlessly and it showed. Look forward to fishing more of these in the future. Your right about finding new ways to fish baits, we were swimming frogs as if it were a swimming jig.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

The event was awesome...we had a great time and got the chance to meet some great people. A HUGE thanks to Warrior baits for the tournament. Eveything was well run and thought out...you guys did a great job and we will be back for the next one!!! Thanks Brandon and crew!!!!


----------



## atowngolfer (Mar 24, 2009)

I to had a good time at the event. It was my first big tournament and it seemed to be run pretty well. Wish the fish would of cooperated a little more but next time we will have a boat and not the canoe. Thanks guys for putting on the tournament.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

atowngolfer said:


> I to had a good time at the event. It was my first big tournament and it seemed to be run pretty well. Wish the fish would of cooperated a little more but next time we will have a boat and not the canoe. Thanks guys for putting on the tournament.


very impressive that you fished a tourny out of a canoe, it goes to show that if you truly want to be a tournament angler, you will find a way no matter what excuses are out there. great job!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

The tournament was great! Awesome turn out and great people. Everything ran smoothly. The fishing was a little tough but still some good fish weighed in. Met a lot of good people. Nice talking with ya LOTP. With the great vareity of baits Warrior Baits offers, we were trying all kinds of things all day. Buzzbait and Warrior Craw were out fish catchers. Had several hits on the twitchin shad but just couldn't hook up with the fish.


----------



## warrior baits (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey guys, I just want to start off by saying thanks to all those who participated in our tournament this weekend. I hope everyone had a good time at the event and I cannot thank you guys enough for the support. we could not do it without you. 

The day started off a little crazy with a slight delay because of the fog. I hope everyone understood the choice we made there. Keep in mind your safety is in our hands. After the fog lifted there was some good cloud cover for a little while and all in all it was a good day of fishing.

We gave out a number of great prizes from our sponsors and I believe everyone got their bellies full with over 300 hot dogs!!

I would like to thank our great sponsors for helping us put this together.

FIN FEATHER AND FUR OUTFITTERS
BOAT BOYS
KNOX MARINE
RODMAKERS SHOP
HIDDEN VALLEY OUTDOORS
REELGRIPS
STICK JACKET ROD COVERS
ODYSSEY PRODUCTIONS
COUCH'S CAMPERS
And a special thanks to Jami Norman and the Ohio Mega Bass Tournament Trail for making the weigh-in one to watch!! 

We had a total of 96 TEAMS for the event. WOW!! Great Turnout!!
We had a total of 68 teams that weighed in. There were 63 Limits caught for a total of 521.16 POUNDS OF FISH!!!!! (all on warrior baits I might add 

At the end of the day two guys came out on top and also had the big bass of the tounament and that was the team of Dustin Blair and Phil Kupfner with a total weight of 13.12 pounds and a big bass weight of 4.77 pounds. Great job guys.

Second place went to the team of Pierce and Hankins with 11.66 pounds. 

Third place went to the team Prvonozac and Prvonozac with 11.63 pounds.

Here is a rundown of the top 15 please check out www.warriorbaits.com for the final results. I will get them up there ASAP.

1ST - BLAIR & KUPFNER 13.12
2ND - PIERCE & HANKINS 11.66
3RD - PRVONOZAC & PRVONOZAC 11.63
4TH - NORMAN & FABIAN 11.29
5TH - SCHULTZ & SCHULTZ 11.09
6TH - OTTERSON & OTTERSON 10.58
7TH - KOTCH & KELLEY 10.22
8TH - WOOD & BORES 9.98
9TH - BARR & DAVENPORT 9.96
10TH - TROY SNEDDON 9.85
11TH - KEMP & EBERT 9.66
12TH - STEWART & STEWART 9.48
13TH - THARP & THARP 9.45
14TH - CLEMENCE & CLEMENCE 9.37
15TH - THOMAS & THOMAS 9.26

1ST BIG BASS
BLAIR & KUPFNER 4.77

2ND BIG BASS 
STEWART & STEWART 4.65 

Thanks again for all the support!! We had thoughts of a different lake for next year but with the awesome turnout and all the great people we met we have no choice but to bring it right back to Mosquito Lake for next year and we are going to make it bigger and better!! Keep your eyes on www.warriorbaits.com for next years date which will be posted early 2012.


----------

